# Polar v800 battery replacement



## Soihtu (Oct 16, 2015)

We all know that in time batteries will die on you. I have bee using my polar v800 for couple of years and this fall i only get around 2h with one charge. Time to replace the battery.

Price for the battery change is 160€ (I live 10km from global hq, so it might be even more some where else). Battery is integrated into the modul. I'm able to buy a new polar for 300€ with cadence, hr and bike mount.


----------

